# Yorkshire Dialect



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Police have just released details of a new drug craze that is being carried out in Yorkshire nightclubs. Apparently, Yorkshire club goers have started injecting Ecstasy just above their front teeth.

Police say the dangerous practice is called "e by gum"

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

A Yorkshireman takes his cat to the vet.

Yorkshireman: "Ayup, lad, I need to talk to thee about me cat"

Vet: "Is it a tom?"

Yorkshireman: "Nay, I've browt it with us."

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

A Yorkshireman's dog dies and, as it was a favourite pet, he decides to have a gold statue made by a jeweller to remember it by.

Yorkshireman: "Can tha mek us a gold statue of yon dog?"

Jeweller: "Do you want it 18 carat?"

Yorkshireman: "No, I want it chewin' a bone yer daft bugger!"

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

_Feel free to return the compliment with any Lancastrian jokes!!_


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very funny :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
being from the north myself these are spot on.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

